

Stripe: Introducing Answers - hawke
https://stripe.com/blog/introducing-answers

======
n1cked
I've been using Stripe for a while and have always wanted something like this.
Search results for solutions to Stripe specific problems are horrendous to
navigate or nonexistent.

------
fosk
It would be cool to open-source it.

~~~
Tawheed
Totally, a simple answers site like this is seriously in need. I wouldn't even
mind paying $9/month for something simple and elegant and easy to brand like
this.

~~~
ma2rten
What about AskBot ?

<http://askbot.com/>

~~~
alextgordon
It has problems in the design department. It appears extremely busy, because
your eye is drawn to the top and right hand side of the page, which is
completely devoid of any content.

It's not helped by all the social media widgets and RSS links and Large Box Of
Male Faces. And flags.

They really need to dump all the irrelevant junk and focus on the content.

------
c4m
Cool! Super small nitpick: There's a space missing in the alert that shows
when you upvote/downvote without being logged in:

> Sorry, but anonymous users cannot vote.Please login or create an account
> here.

~~~
naz
Fixed! Thanks for pointing this out.

------
ylem
What did you guys use for clustering similar questions?

------
greattypo
Cool ethos, but I question how well the 'no ticketing system' goal will
scale..

~~~
collision
To be clear, we're only against ticketing systems that worsen the experience
for the user. Ticketing systems on the backend are great, but having an
automated mail system spew at you is a less-than-ideal experience. Email from
real humans is what I want as a user of a support system.

~~~
prateekdayal
I would love to know what you think of our approach to customer support at
<http://supportbee.com>. We have focused on simplicity and making sure that to
a customer everything looks just like regular email.

------
amaddox
Awesome work brian and team stripe, it looks great.

